# Red Snapper Mardi Gras over spaghettini pasta with French bread and stawberry shortcake for Dessert



## indaswamp (Mar 6, 2021)

So...it is lent. And South Louisiana is a strong Catholic region. So we pulled out some red snapper this past friday. I may have posted this up before...it is a favorite dish around here. The colors of Mardi Gras are Purple, green, and gold; so the sauce uses purple onion, sweet corn and petite English peas.

*The Fish:*

First season the fish with lemon pepper and cajun seasoning...butterfly any thick pieces so you have roughly 1/2" fillets.






Pan fry in olive oil and butter, then remove to greased sheet pan in 200*F oven to reserve warm while you boil the pasta and make the sauce.

*The Sauce:*

Saute' the purple onion 2-3 minutes over medium heat, them add shrimp and lemon zest, saute' 4-5 minutes. Next add the mushrooms and cook for 2-3 minutes. Fold in the corn and peas, then add sriracha sauce. cook another 5 minutes.





Next, add the white wine and lemon juice, then reduce by 1/2 volume.










Then add the cream:











Cook over med. high heat until sauce thickens and coats the back of a spoon. Remove from heat and finish the sauce with butter:





Check seasoning and adjust with Black pepper, salt and garlic powder to taste. And it's time to serve. Place pieces of fish over pasta and spoon sauce over top. Can garnish with more lemon zest if desired. Serve with warm french bread and a bottle of Savignon Blanc...


----------



## tropics (Mar 6, 2021)

Love NE Clam chowder so that looks good to me. Nice job
Richie


----------



## PPG1 (Mar 6, 2021)

Very Nice, Snapper is diffidently the way to go


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 6, 2021)

Heck yeah bud that looks delicious!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 6, 2021)

Looks delicious! I'd give up meat on Friday for a plateful of that!

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 6, 2021)

All Looks Great, Inda!!!
However I can't find the Strawberry Shortcake!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 6, 2021)

tropics said:


> Love NE Clam chowder so that looks good to me. Nice job
> Richie


Thanks Richie. Speaking of which, this is a very Rich dish! 4 cups of cream and 1 cup of butter in the sauce! But the sauce is enough to feed 12...or 8 hungry firemen.....



PPG1 said:


> Very Nice, Snapper is diffidently the way to go


Yep. Gotta make room inda freezer so we can go catch more this summer when snapper season opens!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 6, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Heck yeah bud that looks delicious!


Thanks Jake! Been a while since I have cooked it, and it was just as I remember it!



Brokenhandle said:


> Looks delicious! I'd give up meat on Friday for a plateful of that!
> 
> Ryan


Yeah...it doesn't really feel like a sacrifice with a meal like that.... 



Bearcarver said:


> All Looks Great, Inda!!!
> However I can't find the Strawberry Shortcake!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear! LOL!! They started cutting it before I could snap any pics! Figured I better get me a serving before it disappeared!! LOL!! It's strawberry season here in Louisiana and they are coming in pretty good. Here is the recipe I use:

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ree-drummond/strawberry-shortcake-cake-2371535

Best recipe I know of...it is REALLY GOOD!


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 6, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> ...
> Yeah...it doesn't really feel like a sacrifice with a meal like that....
> ...


And wine?

Nice meal.  I know my son's shift at the station doesn't eat that richly.

Wish I still lived close to the salt life.

The shrimp doesn't get chewy with all that cooking?


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 6, 2021)

I cooked with the wine, and since I don't work @ the firehouse, I drank a glass with my meal. If my cousin was not on shift, he would drink a glass too.

No, the acid from the lemon juice and the wine help to keep the shrimp soft.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Mar 6, 2021)

Beautiful.. I could almost taste it thru my monitor...


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 7, 2021)

Nice
The picture of the snapper frying looks right some good....Mmmmmmm
David


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 7, 2021)

Wow Keith, that looks fantastic buddy!! Just a potpourri of flavors and ingredients. I bet that was really good. Nice job sir!!

Robert


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 7, 2021)

That is one fine looking meal my friend!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## 73saint (Mar 7, 2021)

This looks incredible Keith!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 7, 2021)

jaxgatorz said:


> Beautiful.. I could almost taste it thru my monitor...


Thanks jax!



DRKsmoking said:


> Nice
> The picture of the snapper frying looks right some good....Mmmmmmm
> David


Thanks DRK, was hard not to steal a bite while smelling the fillets frying!



tx smoker said:


> Wow Keith, that looks fantastic buddy!! Just a potpourri of flavors and ingredients. I bet that was really good. Nice job sir!!
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert! It's a good dish and makes the rotation...usually during lent.



SmokinAl said:


> That is one fine looking meal my friend!
> Nicely done!
> Al


Thanks Al. And thank you for the surprise Carousel ride...



73saint said:


> This looks incredible Keith!


Thanks Rob! It's a good recipe!


----------



## uncle eddie (Mar 8, 2021)

As I was scrolling through the progression of picture, I was wondering where it was going...it is going on my "must have this meal" list!


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 8, 2021)

Looks fabamundo Inda. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 8, 2021)

uncle eddie said:


> As I was scrolling through the progression of picture, I was wondering where it was going...it is going on my "must have this meal" list!


Thanks Uncle Eddie, it is a good recipe but very rich!



gmc2003 said:


> Looks fabamundo Inda.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thanks gmc!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 8, 2021)

YEAP! Looks good! 
Great job!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 10, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> YEAP! Looks good!
> Great job!


Thanks yankee!


----------

